# Logan tail stock



## Twalther (Mar 20, 2017)

Just a heads up for someone in need of a  10" tail stock.  This is on MN Craig's list.  https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/6044271410.html


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 20, 2017)

That's a fair price.


----------

